# retaining ring for duckweed



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I got some free duckweed last night and a bit of frog bit. 
Does anyone know how to make a retaining ring, either around my filter or to keep the duckweed to one side of the tank? preferably away from the filter?

It's 'raining' green confetti in my tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Suction cups and fishing line have worked in the past - nice and invisible.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tofu lids are best as they are clear and translucent. If you can acquire one it would be best. Tho if you have coffee can lids, gatorade mix containers, ice cream, etc just cut the middles out to make your ring. poke a hole on the side and use a string or fishing line to hold the ring in place. As mentioned already a suction cup helps keep the ring where you want it to float at.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ok.

I tried a clear container lid but my filter held it on a vertical angle.
I'm on the right track, I will just try again.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

As well as having the same water params, we both have aquaclear filters and duckweed "confetti" flying through our tanks lol  ( i figured it might help lessen my light a bit with floating plants)


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL, I do like the look of it though, so I will try and make a ring to hold the duckweed in place.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If looks it your concern, BA or other pet store does sell a feeding ring.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If looks it your concern, BA or other pet store does sell a feeding ring.


its not looks, its the fact I dont want duckweed rotting in my filter, or clogging my filter intake.

Plus, i have like 10% of the amount of duckweed I put into the tank left.. It's all been sucked up, blown about, etc.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BettaBeats said:


> its not looks, its the fact I dont want duckweed rotting in my filter, or clogging my filter intake.
> 
> Plus, i have like 10% of the amount of duckweed I put into the tank left.. It's all been sucked up, blown about, etc.


I wouldn't worry about it...you'll have 1000% back in a few weeks lol...I stay clear of that stuff 

Perhaps cover your intake with foam or get a canister filter?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, there is such a thing as a pre-filter, but you have to wash it every week to clear the clog. Otherwise, you filtration will get clogged even worst than the duckweed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an AC sponge fitted over my filter intake tube so the duckweed only gets stuck to that and doesnt go inside My filter... So i only have to take off the sponge and bang it once or twice to remove the duckweed if needed ... 
Ill have to look up what a feeding ring looks like, ive never seen one before lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I am using the top lip cut from a Styrofoam Swiss Chalet sauce container. It's small, it floats, and is sturdy. I'm not sure if it being under the light will cause chemicals to leak into the tank?

I could probably have trimmed it a bit more, but it works.

My filter for my 15 is an internal whisper 10 which is basically a pump that pushes water through a container of sponges. It doesn't seem to clog, but I now have duckweed in my filter media


----------

